

How much interns are payed in your country? - wallzz


======
theparallel
Hi, I'm from Germany and here we have to kinds of Internships: Paid -
internships in this category normally pay 400-500€ and are tax free Unpaid -
mostly done to fulfill a requirement (study, course, etc.), is just like the
name said unpaid.

There is then quite a jump (in earnings and requirements) for a trainee, and
nothing really in-between.

------
tubbzor
I'm currently an intern with USDA and make ~$13.50/hr, with a "salary cap" of
$14.50 for any intern. All internships in my area (Colorado) that I see are
between $10-$20/hr depending on the position.

